# Anyone here tryout Cigar Mechanic beads?



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I just placed an order for one on the web, seems like a space-age product! Nano technology, bi-directional to maintain RH, and lots of info on their site...

Anyone here try it out yet?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

sounds a lot like Heartfelt beads but didn't see 3 separate rH levels like the Heartfelt has.


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

defcon3 said:


> I just placed an order for one on the web, seems like a space-age product! Nano technology, bi-directional to maintain RH, and lots of info on their site...
> 
> Anyone here try it out yet?


Thats a lot of mumbo jumbo. I received one with a web order a few days ago. It is a round perforated disk with beads in it. It also comes with velcro to secure it to the lid of a humidor. An improvement over the disks with the foam in them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

What? No link?


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

negncic said:


> Thats a lot of mumbo jumbo. I received one with a web order a few days ago. It is a round perforated disk with beads in it. It also comes with velcro to secure it to the lid of a humidor. An improvement over the disks with the foam in them.


I wouldn't say it's mumbo jumbo, otherwise it would be false advertising. How about a follow up post once you have used it for a week or two! I can't wait to get the one I ordered!

My problem w/ heartfelt beads is the price! Yikes!!! I like my cigars just under 70 and is no problem since I open my humidor to grab a cigar or just look at them from time to time...

I have been using the regular gel jars for a long time now and I'll post my thoughts on cigar mechanic beads after a few weeks of testing them out...


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Here is the link Herf:

Cigar Mechanic

The guy who invented them is a former manager from Drew Estate. And I believe Drew Estate is actually co-promoting the product, but unsure...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote from the website:
"Add Distilled Water, until product turns from white to clear."

I'd bet dollars to donuts these are the same thing Heartfelt is using. As I understand it Heartfelt doesn't make them, they just buy them from some company that has been making them for years to keep museum peices at proper RH. Someone else probably just found the same vendor Heartfelt gets them from and rebranded them.


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

defcon3 said:


> I wouldn't say it's mumbo jumbo, otherwise it would be false advertising. How about a follow up post once you have used it for a week or two! I can't wait to get the one I ordered!
> 
> My problem w/ heartfelt beads is the price! Yikes!!! I like my cigars just under 70 and is no problem since I open my humidor to grab a cigar or just look at them from time to time...
> 
> I have been using the regular gel jars for a long time now and I'll post my thoughts on cigar mechanic beads after a few weeks of testing them out...


 The advertising part is the mumbo jumbo. All it is is a small plastic disk with a small amount of beads in it. It should work just fine.If you think heartfelt beads are overpriced wait till you see how few beads are in this. (Mine was shipped free with my order and I will be passing this along to someone with a small humidor)
i think you will like the beads much better than the gel. I know I did.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

negncic said:


> i think you will like the beads much better than the gel. I know I did.


Good deal, I look forward to using the beads then 

I ordered the 100 cigar rectangle. I think it has 30 grams of beads for $15.00 vs heartfelt at $34.95...


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW. That's an amazing product. I can't believe no one has thought of this before! Oh wait...someone did...a long time ago.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> Good deal, I look forward to using the beads then
> 
> I ordered the 100 cigar rectangle. I think it has 30 grams of beads for $15.00 vs heartfelt at $34.95...


That's 1 ounce. Heartfelt sells a 1 ounce puck for $14.99.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

A pound of Heartfelt beads is around $40 shipped. You can buy a bubble pack of cheapy panty hose for 99 cents at Walmart, with that you can make 4 to 6 sacks of beads weighing about 110 to 75 grams each. It's not the prettiest, but it works damn well and it's cost effective.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Where do you buy them from? I didn't see them selling products at that link (but maybe I missed it?)


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

You can buy the beads at Hearfelt industries in different RH. I prefer the 65%.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Since you like the 70%, and price is a motivator, then why don't just get the ExquisiCat Pearl Fresh cat litter beads? For $16.00 you can get 8 lbs of it (enough for a lifetime).


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Where do you buy them from? I didn't see them selling products at that link (but maybe I missed it?)


Cigar Mechanic is showing up in a lot of the online retailers like Neptune, Serious Cigar, Tampa Humidor, etc.

Do a google search on Cigar Mechanic and then click the shopping link for list of online retailers for the best price...


----------

